# How to advance?



## J087 (Nov 27, 2017)

So in about 48 hours I've reached lv18 and upgraded to a Lv.3 natural tent.
I believe the last camper I unlocked was Carrie.

I noticed today that most campers are stuck on Lv.7. So I'll need to switch to a different theme.
Should I send all natural villagers away and gather everyone from a specific theme? Or what...?


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2017)

fill up your camp with those max ones that require something else and boost them all together. (if they require the same type of tent)


----------



## Justin (Nov 27, 2017)

Sounds like you might be a bit confused on how the tents work. You can build another tent theme overtop of your existing one -- you won't lose the benefits of the original tent, you keep it once it's built. To progress past level seven on everyone, you're gonna need to build them all eventually. You will need to build the associated additional amenity after the level 3 tent too. (picnic set, tree swing, half pipe, street set)


----------



## J087 (Nov 27, 2017)

Gosh, that lvl3 thing is quite alarming. 
I figured I'd need all 4 tents but didn't think about those future improvements.

I'll fire up a new tent tonight.
Can I remove already placed amenities without a penalty?


----------



## Burumun (Nov 27, 2017)

J087 said:


> Gosh, that lvl3 thing is quite alarming.
> I figured I'd need all 4 tents but didn't think about those future improvements.
> 
> I'll fire up a new tent tonight.
> Can I remove already placed amenities without a penalty?



Yes, they can be placed again like furniture once you've removed them, so you don't have to rebuild an amenity once you've replaced it, if that's what you mean.

Also, as for getting the tents up to level 3, the first upgrade (to level 2) happens instantly, so you pay and get the upgrade without having to wait. When you level them up again, you'll have to wait, though. I imagine it's the same with the other amenities, that you only have the wait when you first build them and when you upgrade to the max level, since there are small changes in appearance for the last upgrade.


----------

